# I wish I was an awesome Aussie



## frankman (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you ever feel like you just aren't good enough? It's probably because you're not from Australia. Everything is better in Australia; the people, the products, the way they market products, the music, everything. So this thread is for all you people who wish they were from there, just for that little bit of entitlement and passive agressive superiority.

Please post your very best stories of when you felt inferior to someone from down under, or when you were rightfully chastized for not being from Australia by someone who is.

(and to all you New Zealanders: you're to Aussies what snorkeling is to scuba diving. Don't even try)


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 28, 2011)

your resent and envy is duly accepted


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.

I love littlefairywren too, but in a big sister nonsexual kind of way. Even though she is a hottie.

Then there's mz_puzz and mamalisa two smoking hot women who I would like to make a FLW sammich with.

I would totally french kiss inhibited.

Spiritangel is hot too.

I'm forgetting someone I just know it...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

There are a lot of great people in Australia but I envy them their koala bears. 

They could keep their Vegamite. 

I want to visit the Sydney Opera house. There..that's it..I'm jelli of koalas and the opera house.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 28, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.
> 
> I love littlefairywren too, but in a big sister nonsexual kind of way. Even though she is a hottie.
> 
> ...



I love you too! :wubu:


----------



## frankman (Jan 28, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.
> 
> I love littlefairywren too, but in a big sister nonsexual kind of way. Even though she is a hottie.
> 
> ...



I like all those people too. partly for their personalities of course, but mostly for their geography.

Australians are just so completely unbesmirched by the toxic influences of the rest of the western world. It makes them better than you or I. Unless you're from Australia of course, then they're probably equal.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 28, 2011)

As a Pom I whole-heartedly reject this notion....who wouldn't want to come to rainy depressing disappointing England instead!?


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Aussies are awesome. Just do me, you'll see.









Famouslastwords said:


> I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.



Aww thanks  Good thing you're gonna marry me, hey? And I'm totes okay with threesomes.



CastingPearls said:


> I want to visit the Sydney Opera house. There..that's it..I'm jelli of koalas and the opera house.



I love Vegemite. I know, it's a cultural sickness.

Koalas can be nasty. A friend of mine used to work with them, and one gave her a swipe across the face, just missing her eye. Think that's bad? Nothing compared to drop bears.






They live on the flesh of tourists.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow so they're like tourist zombies?? AWESOME!!!

I want a kangaroo and wallaby and a wombat too.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 28, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> As a Pom I whole-heartedly reject this notion....who wouldn't want to come to rainy depressing disappointing England instead!?



Right now I would lol! There was a brown snake in my garden earlier in the week (I hope he has gone now), it has been hot and stifling, I burn if my skin sees a hint of sunlight, there are spiders everywhere....out looking for romance (the deadly variety), and I am not too fond of some of the dicky Aussies over here myself  
As someone pointed out to me the other day, the grass is always greener....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Fuck yeah, Aussies are awesome. Just do me, you'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we get married does that no longer make me a tourist? Because I like my flesh to be all flesh-like.:goodbye:


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> If we get married does that no longer make me a tourist? Because I like my flesh to be all flesh-like.:goodbye:



Is it okay if I bite it from time to time? I can protect you from the beasties, anyway.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> Do you ever feel like you just aren't good enough? It's probably because you're not from Australia. Everything is better in Australia; the people, the products, the way they market products, the music, everything. So this thread is for all you people who wish they were from there, just for that little bit of entitlement and passive agressive superiority.
> 
> Please post your very best stories of when you felt inferior to someone from down under, or when you were rightfully chastized for not being from Australia by someone who is.
> 
> (and to all you New Zealanders: you're to Aussies what snorkeling is to scuba diving. Don't even try)



Best thread ever 



Famouslastwords said:


> I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.
> 
> I love littlefairywren too, but in a big sister nonsexual kind of way. Even though she is a hottie.
> 
> ...



Wow would totally pash you back .. am eating breath mints as i type..


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Is it okay if I bite it from time to time? I can protect you from the beasties, anyway.



It's ok if YOU bite me. I bite too.


----------



## Twisty (Jan 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> Australians are just so completely unbesmirched by the toxic influences of the rest of the western world.



Hmm. Not so sure about that. There's still reality TV, Starbucks, polystyrene cups.... there's just more empty space between them. Hah. 

I could ramble on for a goodly while.... but today, with the heat and humidity destroying every fibre of positivity in me, and a cyclone warning just been issued, might not be the best time. Hah!
XxX


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> It's ok if YOU bite me. I bite too.



Rawr! I really need to learn to teleport.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2011)

Aussies have cane toads. I hear they make great golf balls. I'm so envious.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Rawr! I really need to learn to teleport.


I want in!!!


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Aussies have cane toads. I hear they make great golf balls. I'm so envious.



They're not useful for much else, though it's not an activity I'll take part it. Ickers. 



CastingPearls said:


> I want in!!!



As soon as I can teleport, I'm picking everyone up!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2011)

Has the criminal element been bred out of all your 'roos?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2011)

Check it. When I think of Australia, I think of this video.


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Has the criminal element been bred out of all your 'roos?



I doubt it! One tried to beat my brother up when we were kids, and plenty of others are into wilful damage. They just throw themselves at cars...



Dromond said:


> Check it. When I think of Australia, I think of this video.



Hah, that was cute!


----------



## frankman (Jan 29, 2011)

I just think it's great how a country that has been used as a British penal colony for so long can just up and say "fuck it, I'm fabulous. Others might be bitter, but we're going to hassle people at the border for our amusement."


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

I count myself blessed threefold, I am a beautiful Australian-Hungarian Jewish princess. 

I have to thank my grandparents for choosing to come to Australia from Hungary.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

frankman said:


> I just think it's great how a country that has been used as a British penal colony for so long can just up and say "fuck it, I'm fabulous. Others might be bitter, but we're going to hassle people at the border for our amusement."



You've gotta make your fun somehow!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

ha! 


Let's see if they let me stay after they've taken $70,000 for my degree.....


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 29, 2011)

I think i missed something.. thought this thread was started as fun in a sarcastic way of coz ...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread is all about patriotism.

Americans are very patriotic, Australians are too. It is a wonderful thing.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Melbourne more than anywhere in the world


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Melbourne more than anywhere in the world



Well that is ok. You do not have to apologize for that.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 29, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Melbourne more than anywhere in the world



Nah wasn't referring to your post, was aimed at Frankmans... think i missed the point and may have taken it seriously..


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

nugget34 said:


> your resent and envy is duly accepted



Too bloody right!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

And let's not forget about these awesome, lovable little characters... Is there an application to become an honorary Aussie???


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> And let's not forget about these awesome, lovable little characters... Is there an application to become an honorary Aussie???



You are already one dude. You are in! 

It is not what you know, it is who you know.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> And let's not forget about these awesome, lovable little characters... Is there an application to become an honorary Aussie???



Send your application my way, along with gifts of flowers and other pretties, and I'll process it post haste!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shosh said:


> You are already one dude. You are in!
> 
> It is not what you know, it is who you know.



It doesn't get any better than this!!! 



penguin said:


> Send your application my way, along with gifts of flowers and other pretties, and I'll process it post haste!



I don't have my application filled out yet, but I'll start by sending you this. If there is anything specific you'd like, please advise 
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1615643&postcount=2380


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't have my application filled out yet, but I'll start by sending you this. If there is anything specific you'd like, please advise



why are you blowing a giant spider??!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

View attachment Aus day 1.jpg


Australia Day in the park 2011. Gotta love it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> why are you blowing a giant spider??!



Because I have a giant gay spider fetish, duh


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Because I have a giant gay spider fetish, duh



And just when you thought you've heard them all!

Well, we have some pretty big spiders here, so I'm sure you can fulfil that fantasy easily.

(I apologise in advance for those of you with spider phobias. I suggest you run away now. No, really. You'll regret it if you don't)









(really. scroll fast with your eyes shut or close the window!)












This is a Huntsman that used to hang around my bedroom and computer room. For size comparison, there is my foot...which is around a 12.5 in Australian women's sizing. That's around a 14 or so in US women's, I believe.

She disappeared for a while and came back missing two legs. I was tempted to pull that bit of fluff off her face, but I don't think she'd have approved. I wanted to pet her, she looked so soft, but again, I don't think she'd have approved.

We breed 'em big down here.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> And just when you thought you've heard them all!
> 
> Well, we have some pretty big spiders here, so I'm sure you can fulfil that fantasy easily.
> 
> ...



She's a cutie. That piece of fluff would have driven me crazy. I would have at least had to make one attempt to get it off. Probably with several broom handles tied together, but an attempt nonetheless


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> *I'm jealous of Penguin, she's a fucking beautiful gorgeous woman, and Aust too, I guess if I can't be them I'll have to have a 3some with them.*
> 
> snip....
> 
> I'm forgetting someone I just know it...



Thank you muchly.... I :kiss2: you... 

You forgot to mention the babealishous Bobbie... (succubus_dxb) She is too fly to forget.... 


Twisty said:


> Hmm. Not so sure about that. There's still reality TV, Starbucks, polystyrene cups.... there's just more empty space between them. Hah.
> 
> I could ramble on for a goodly while.... but today, with the heat and humidity destroying every fibre of positivity in me, and a cyclone warning just been issued, might not be the best time. Hah!
> XxX


 Don't be hating on my town... lol

Perth does not have Starbucks yet and what's a cyclone between friends??



succubus_dxb said:


> ha!
> 
> 
> Let's see if they let me stay after they've taken $70,000 for my degree.....



You can stay forever... we want to keep you!!






Marry Colin????:kiss2:


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> This is a Huntsman that used to hang around my bedroom...



That _thing_...used to "hang around" your bedroom...

*Turns on all the lights in the middle of the day then runs to the toilet to vomit repeatedly*


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> That _thing_...used to "hang around" your bedroom...
> 
> *Turns on all the lights in the middle of the day then runs to the toilet to vomit repeatedly*



Yup! My ex didn't like to kill harmless spiders, so he caught it and released it outside. The next night it was back in our room, in the exact same spot. He did the catch/release thing two more times, with it coming back to the same spot, so we decided it wanted to be there and was harmless. It would sit on the wall behind me in the computer room, and I would check every now and then that it hadn't jumped into my hair, but it never did. The only time it gave me a fright was when I went to the toilet, sat down, and just about shat myself (good thing I was where I was) because it was on the wall right below, partially hidden by, the toilet roll dispenser.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 29, 2011)

We never kill spiders either always catch and release.... I have spider webs, as long as they are home when i'm not at home so i don't see them, their home can stay...


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> We never kill spiders either always catch and release.... I have spider webs, as long as they are home when i'm not at home so i don't see them, their home can stay...



I only like to kill dangerous ones, but I don't see too many of them around, thankfully. I've gotten pretty good at the catch and release with Huntsmans, but I'll be incredibly girl and refuse to touch other things. Like the dead gecko that was stuck to the door, or the headless rat I found downstairs once. I got my flatmate to move them (by asking him to do something manly lol).


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Thank you muchly.... I :kiss2: you...
> 
> You forgot to mention the babealishous Bobbie... (succubus_dxb) She is too fly to forget....
> 
> You can stay forever... we want to keep you!!



I realized that too late, she deserves a thread all to herself really, she is really that babealicious. Sorry Bobbie. I really do love you so much! I have Bobbie-envy! #1 fan and such.



penguin said:


> Yup! My ex didn't like to kill harmless spiders, so he caught it and released it outside. The next night it was back in our room, in the exact same spot. He did the catch/release thing two more times, with it coming back to the same spot, so we decided it wanted to be there and was harmless. It would sit on the wall behind me in the computer room, and I would check every now and then that it hadn't jumped into my hair, but it never did. The only time it gave me a fright was when I went to the toilet, sat down, and just about shat myself (good thing I was where I was) because it was on the wall right below, partially hidden by, the toilet roll dispenser.



Jesus. That thing would scare the bejesus out of me. You're a better woman than me for allowing it to live inside your house. Did it eat your cat? I agree with Lalacity *turns on all the lights during the daytime and runs to vomit*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

I think after the initial shock after seeing an insect so large unexpectedly, I'd try to make it my pet. That's an awesome spider. The only big insects I've seen up close that weren't pets (like tarantulas) are cave crickets (a type of spider) and palmetto bugs (giant flying cockroaches that aren't afraid of light.) *shudder* Spiders don't bother me at all! LOL


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Jesus. That thing would scare the bejesus out of me. You're a better woman than me for allowing it to live inside your house. Did it eat your cat? I agree with Lalacity *turns on all the lights during the daytime and runs to vomit*



They're not interested in trying to eat us, though they can bite and make it nasty if they want. We left her alone because she'd eat bugs, and it was kinda neat having her around. We think she got into a fight with another spider, because apparently that happens, and that's how she lost her legs. 



CastingPearls said:


> I think after the initial shock after seeing an insect so large unexpectedly, I'd try to make it my pet. That's an awesome spider. The only big insects I've seen up close that weren't pets (like tarantulas) are cave crickets (a type of spider) and palmetto bugs (giant flying cockroaches that aren't afraid of light.) *shudder* Spiders don't bother me at all! LOL



I got so used to her being around I just wanted to pet her all the time. She looked really soft! I was a bit sad when she disappeared for good.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 29, 2011)

Mmmmkay....

Lifetime dream-trip to Australia cancelled!

*Australian Tourist Board gives the serious stank eye to its "anti-ambassador," Penguin*


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Mmmmkay....
> 
> Lifetime dream-trip to Australia cancelled!
> 
> *Australian Tourist Board gives the serious stank eye to its "anti-ambassador," Penguin*



Chicken  I've only had spiders like that in my house a handful of times! You should see the wildlife we get in the backyard, though. The water dragons are really cool!

But I suppose you don't want to know about the snakes, either, hey?

Just stay in side, I'll protect you


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think after the initial shock after seeing an insect so large unexpectedly, I'd try to make it my pet. That's an awesome spider. The only big insects I've seen up close that weren't pets (like tarantulas) are cave crickets (a type of spider) and palmetto bugs (giant flying cockroaches that aren't afraid of light.) *shudder* Spiders don't bother me at all! LOL



I know. It's especially cute, what with the two missing legs that some other monster arachnid probably bit off during a death-battle that likely caused a small seismic event in the city of Brisbane, and all..


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I know. It's especially cute, what with the two missing legs that some other monster arachnid probably bit off during a death-battle that likely caused a small seismic event in the city of Brisbane, and all..



lol well, my ex thought it was probably a redback she got into a fight with.

But to make you feel better, this is something else you'll find down here. I'm hoping it makes up for the spiders!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> lol well, my ex thought it was probably a redback she got into a fight with.
> 
> But to make you feel better, this is something else you'll find down here. I'm hoping it makes up for the spiders!



Looks like I am not the only one who likes to post her pics here.

There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> You forgot to mention the babealishous Bobbie... (succubus_dxb) She is too fly to forget....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Famouslastwords said:


> I realized that too late, she deserves a thread all to herself really, she is really that babealicious. Sorry Bobbie. I really do love you so much! I have Bobbie-envy! #1 fan and such.
> *



You are both so gorgeous and lovely  thank you


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> lol well, my ex thought it was probably a redback she got into a fight with.
> 
> But to make you feel better, this is something else you'll find down here. I'm hoping it makes up for the spiders!



That's a nice booty. Totally makes up for the killer spiders. Why don't you sign onto skype so we can discuss the teleporting thing? I think you, me and Elaine can totally make it bootyrific.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 29, 2011)

Bahahaha, Nat I just saw you wee note regarding Colin.....

I probably will :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Looks like I am not the only one who likes to post her pics here.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it.



And I never said there was, just that there are many reasons as to why we might 



Famouslastwords said:


> That's a nice booty. Totally makes up for the killer spiders. Why don't you sign onto skype so we can discuss the teleporting thing? I think you, me and Elaine can totally make it bootyrific.



Why thank you  I've gotta go shower and get started with my day. Apparently that involves letting my daughter beat me up on the Wii for a while first. I might get on there later


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> Send your application my way, along with gifts of flowers and other pretties, and I'll process it post haste!



It seems as though my application has already been approved by the Castlemaine office, but I felt you were deserving of these anyway...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daddy O your application has been duly considered and approved by the Castlemaine Office.

Jewels are more my thing though.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> And I never said there was, just that there are many reasons as to why we might
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you  I've gotta go shower and get started with my day. Apparently that involves letting my daughter beat me up on the Wii for a while first. I might get on there later




Tell my cheeky stepdaughter I said hello!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Tell my cheeky stepdaughter I said hello!


Penguin, is she going to get on Skype with us again? Can she wear the pirate hat? LOL


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> It seems as though my application has already been approved by the Castlemaine office, but I felt you were deserving of these anyway...



Oh yes, application approved.



Famouslastwords said:


> Tell my cheeky stepdaughter I said hello!



Will do!



CastingPearls said:


> Penguin, is she going to get on Skype with us again? Can she wear the pirate hat? LOL



Unless she's at day care, napping (hah!) or asleep at night, then she most likely will  I'm sure I can talk her into another pirate hat lol


----------



## Aussiebiggirl79 (Jan 30, 2011)

frankman said:


> I just think it's great how a country that has been used as a British penal colony for so long can just up and say "fuck it, I'm fabulous. Others might be bitter, but we're going to hassle people at the border for our amusement."



Dear Frankman, 

I rarely post on here..however I really appreciate this thread..and totally agree with all your comments about Australia...we are an amazing country there is no doubt about it..I mean when the rest of the world is goes into recession when America's stock market crashes and we don't...it say's something about our economy. 

Im trying to understand where this passion and love for Australia has come from?..did you watch the Oprah specials..cause I agree if I didnt live here..I would be envious too.

In relation to your comment about our borders, we don't bother people we are just smart enough that we have figured out a way to protect our borders...unlike some other countries who have huge illegal immigrant issue.

On that note..I wish you well...if you're ever looking for a place to visit...please let me know.

Take Care.

P.S Which aussie has insighted this lovely thread?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Aussiebiggirl79 said:


> Dear Frankman,
> 
> I rarely post on here..however I really appreciate this thread..and totally agree with all your comments about Australia...we are an amazing country there is no doubt about it..I mean when the rest of the world is goes into recession when America's stock market crashes and we don't...it say's something about our economy.
> 
> ...



Yeah right.


----------



## ladle (Jan 30, 2011)

I fucking love snorkelling


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 30, 2011)

Am I to late for the shindig?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> Am I to late for the shindig?



Lol this is one party I do not think you would really wanna join.


----------



## bonified (Jan 30, 2011)

Better late than preggars.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 30, 2011)

ladle said:


> I fucking love snorkelling


I was wondering when you would turn up... lol


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Lol this is one party I do not think you would really wanna join.



I don't get it?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 30, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I don't get it?



That's the beauty of it. You don't have to.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Daddy O your application has been duly considered and approved by the Castlemaine Office.
> 
> Jewels are more my thing though.



You're the best Shosh! As soon as I strike it rich, this is all yours. Although it's a mere 530 carats, I would have to get some smaller jewels to compliment it.


----------



## frankman (Jan 30, 2011)

Aussiebiggirl79 said:


> Dear Frankman,
> 
> I rarely post on here..however I really appreciate this thread..and totally agree with all your comments about Australia...we are an amazing country there is no doubt about it..I mean when the rest of the world is goes into recession when America's stock market crashes and we don't...it say's something about our economy.
> 
> ...



It's the lovely one I refer to as... No, that'd be spoiling it. It's become a happy place. The only thing it needs is more marsupials.

And for the love of god less monster spiders.


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

frankman said:


> And for the love of god less monster spiders.



Wuss.

I mean, sure, we have bird eating spiders, but if you're not a bird, what have you got to worry about?

Besides, it's the small ones you need to be scared of.


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 30, 2011)

oh my i had no idea we had bird eating spiders...... So true about the small ones, i can't tell which ones are deadly and which small ones are harmless so they all get the same treatment..


----------



## aussie_bloke (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey fellas. Sorry about the late reply.

Yep, I've killed a redback or two in my time. bloody things are everywhere in the last few months. *leans back and puts arms behind head*. I'm not a fan of spiders. Others maybe, but not me.


----------



## Seda (Jan 31, 2011)

Just checking in as an Australian. Indigenous Australian too. Yes, yes we are awesome.

Now for some vegemite (or vaginamite as I like to call it) toast for a midnight snack.


Apologies for my blantant use of paragraphs, also if this thread was not how I perceived it.


----------



## frankman (Jan 31, 2011)

Seda said:


> Just checking in as an Australian. Indigenous Australian too. Yes, yes we are awesome.
> 
> Now for some vegemite (or vaginamite as I like to call it) toast for a midnight snack.
> 
> ...



Oh no, it's exactly how you perceived it. And the addition of a paragraph about vaginamite could well be what the thread needed to finally steer clear of the subject of spiders.

You people are obsessed with spiders. I say less spiders, more sharks. Australia's got great whites too, right?


----------



## Seda (Jan 31, 2011)

We do indeed, however drop bears are far more dangerous. If you ever see a group of woman dancing round a handbag in a seedy pub, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE.


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

Seda said:


> We do indeed, however drop bears are far more dangerous. If you ever see a group of woman dancing round a handbag in a seedy pub, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE.



LMAO oh god, so true. So very true.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish that my name was Sheila. It would solve all of my problems and my life would be sunshine 'n ponies.


----------



## Filly (Jan 31, 2011)

If anyone has Facebook, check out http://www.facebook.com/#!/SeeAustralia?v=photos&sb=12
 

It has lots of great pictures of our and that's girt by sea


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh hey, how you doin'?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh hey, how you doin'?


No, How YOU doin'


----------



## penguin (Feb 3, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> No, How YOU doin'



I'm doing good baby, how you doin'?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghCTZF61ey0


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm doing good baby, how you doin'?



Pretty good, dahlink. <3


----------



## aussie_bloke (Feb 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh hey, how you doin'?




And all this time I was sayin' "How's it goin?"
*has the quote of 'look kids, its the Australian fast bowler' in the back of my head now*
Sorry, its the best I could find http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RusxsoenIs


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 15, 2011)

The way I resurrect dead threads would make an undertaker (is that what you all call them?) irate.

I'm tentatively planning a trip to Australia when I get back, somewhere in the late October-early September time frame. I'm thinking a two-weeker. 

Where should I go, what should I do?


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Where should I go, what should I do?



That depends on what your interests are. Do you want to sightsee, drink, experience stuff? Give me a bit more info and I'll help you out more


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> That depends on what your interests are. Do you want to sightsee, drink, experience stuff? Give me a bit more info and I'll help you out more




If it was in season, I'd like to take in a rugby match. I can't scuba dive, but I would like to snorkel a bit at the reef. I definitely plan on doing some drinking, but I don't care to go to the tourist trap bars. I don't necessarily need to see the 'landmark' natural attractions, but I definitely would like to see some of what makes Australia such a striking and beautiful place. Those are some of the things that come to mind, feel free to fill in the gaps of what I'm not considering. Thank you!


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> If it was in season, I'd like to take in a rugby match. I can't scuba dive, but I would like to snorkel a bit at the reef. I definitely plan on doing some drinking, but I don't care to go to the tourist trap bars. I don't necessarily need to see the 'landmark' natural attractions, but I definitely would like to see some of what makes Australia such a striking and beautiful place. Those are some of the things that come to mind, feel free to fill in the gaps of what I'm not considering. Thank you!



definately sounds like you want QLD and the great barrier reef and such  not my neck of the woods but am sure we have a QLD member or two that will be able to help more two weeks really isnt a lot of time so it depends on how much you want to see and where you want to go ect each city and town has amazing places both touristy and not so it depends on your interest


----------



## Ellie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahaha I know this is a really old thread but it's so full of win.

Australia is the place to be, for sure


----------



## Seda (Jun 25, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> If it was in season, I'd like to take in a rugby match. I can't scuba dive, but I would like to snorkel a bit at the reef. I definitely plan on doing some drinking, but I don't care to go to the tourist trap bars. I don't necessarily need to see the 'landmark' natural attractions, but I definitely would like to see some of what makes Australia such a striking and beautiful place. Those are some of the things that come to mind, feel free to fill in the gaps of what I'm not considering. Thank you!




I must direct you to the original land of my people, the Bundjalung people!

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/NationalParks/parkHome.aspx?id=N0041


----------

